

Is this ET? Mystery of strange radio bursts from space - hdivider
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg22630153.600-is-this-et-mystery-of-strange-radio-bursts-from-space.html?full=true#.VRslaeE0F4k

======
kleer001
Whoa, that's kinda spooky actually. I'm getting goose pimples. I vote for some
kind of slow galatic router ferreting packets around.

